# Cost Control Book



## محمد محمود السعيد (9 مارس 2008)

من فضلكم اريد كتاب عن Cost Control & Cost Estimation


----------



## mos (10 مارس 2008)

أخى الكريم ..
أبحث بالمنتدى عن كتاب 
skills&knowledge of cost engineering
مع التحية


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (10 مارس 2008)

يمكنك اخي الكريم البحث في المكتبة المتخصصة 
بموضوع الكتب الالكترونية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72340.html

وايضا بموضوع :
كل ما تبحث عنه في تكلفة المشروع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72323.html

وستجد الكثير عن ادارة التكلفة للمشروعات من كتب وملفات طرحها الاعضاء من عمل ايديهم


اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (10 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا- يا نهرنا النبيل & mos - على حسن اهتمامكم 

جاري البحث


----------



## m_a_abbas (11 مارس 2008)

أخي الحبيب:
إليك هذا الرابط لكتاب skills&knowledge of cost engineering عسي الله أن ينفعنا بما فيه.
http://www.4shared.com/file/4043456..._edition_revised.html?dirPwdVerified=cc0d0bce

في حالة وجود مشكلة في التحميل أرجو التنبيه لإعادة تحميله علي موقع آخر.
لا تنسانا من صالح الدعاء.
أخوكم محمد عباس .


----------



## enga_awad (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا
الرابط يعمل وجاري التنزيل بفضل الله
وسأوافيكم بأي تعليقات على الموضوع إن وجدت.
وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## magnoooo (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 أكتوبر 2008)

اخى الحبيب محمد عباس قراءت الموضوع مؤخرا ارجو اعادة رفع التحميل لاهميتة لان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## virtualknight (17 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على المساعدة في رفع هذا الكتاب


----------



## hosini2000 (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخونا الكريم و نفع بكم
و لكن الرابط لا يعمل و لو أمكن إعادة الرفع نكون شاكرين لك جدا


----------

